# Teachings on the drills, concepts, principles of Modern Arnis how were they passed down?



## Mark Lynn (Jan 9, 2017)

Here is a serious question and it might seem a little odd, I mean no disrespect here at all.  To all of the first generation students of the Professor's how was instruction on the drills, the principles, the concepts of the art (Modern Arnis) passed down or transferred to you?

Was it oral?  As in how you explain things to your students?   You do this to get this result, move your feet this way to get out of range etc. etc.

Was it more like you felt the end result and tried to backward engineer to get a similar result?

I've heard of Remy stressing this concept to this person, or this person had private lessons/workouts with Remy etc. etc. I remember one person telling me that hosting him one time they were working (empty hand) Tapi drills in the hotel room while watching cartoons.  He taught me about the two finger lock transitioning to the over the shoulder take down after hours at the Austin camp (he only needed to show me once!).   

Clearly there were those of us like myself he showed us little things off to the side (like the two finger lock), yet I wasn't anyone who could/would claim I got the keys to the art so to speak, you know that I was someone special.  Yet there were those he did spend time with who did get extra training, extra insight from him.

I'm just wondering how that was communicated, and maybe in a general sense what.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jan 9, 2017)

You might wonder why I'm asking this question as to how things were communicated.

I'm asking more about the oral instruction more so than the physical, for instance I've read in threads about how important baiting was in the Tapi drills.   For example I was instructed by a senior student at the camps back in the day that this is a bait and you bait like this.   20 years later I'm wondering did the Professor actually say this was a bait to get this result, or was it actually he baited us to get us to do what he wanted for the demo and we took this as a legitimate technique. 

As I've looked over my notes from the camps and what instructors told us (myself and my training partners) back then, I'm just wondering how the instruction was passed to them.  

As i stated in another thread I took things as gospel back then because I was kind of looking at things like a preservationist would.   So for years I have been passing on that teaching, but it doesn't seem to fit in the overall scheme of things, maybe I've changed, maybe I understand more now, maybe I've gone completely off base here.

I'm just wondering.


----------

